# Will my electrical items work in Canada?



## Restless Entity (May 26, 2008)

Hello Everbody.

Can someone please tell me if our LCD TV will work in Canada ? The only reason I ask is because it's an expensive TV and it's not very old !!

I know I will need a voltage step-up to go from 110v to 240v but what about PAL & NTSC signals, aerial and scart/component connections.

Regards
Tim


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Restless Entity said:


> Hello Everbody.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if our LCD TV will work in Canada ? The only reason I ask is because it's an expensive TV and it's not very old !!
> 
> ...


 As i recall,you got quite a bit of information on Thaivisa,did that help with your quandry? Colin


----------

